# Organ & Bach lovers, hear hear!



## JamieHoldham

Just made a astonishing discovery, that a Organ of Bach's time still exists and is in working order, which is a miracle for me and I hope others.. it is the 1714 Silbermann Organ of Freiberg Cathedral﻿.

Here is Bach's Passcagila and Fuga in C Minor played on a instrument of his own time. Exquisite!


----------



## JamieHoldham

Also Bach's Toccata, Adagio and Fuga in C Major on that same instrument.


----------



## premont

Both these fine recordings are also available on CD together with some more Bach:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Signum/SIGCD261


----------



## Larkenfield

Love the Bach-era Silbermann organ. It's so good that it makes my fillings rattle.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

I know this David Goode recording well; I love the instrumental quality of the Vivaldi concerti, a great contrast from Koopman!

Here's another recording, played not on a Silbermann but on a Hildebrandt, a student (and later competitor) of Silbermann. This organ was personally examined by Bach in 1746, so probably as close to a Bach instrument as possible.






I've always listened to more Northern German organs than central German ones; wonder if there are any other good recordings on them that people like!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Another marvelous recording on the 1755 Silbermann organ in Dresden, the last work of Silbermann finished by his students. You can tell it really doesn't sound all that different from his early 1714 Freiburg organ! Probably sounds very similar to the destroyed Frauenkirche Silbermann organ that Bach helped inaugurate.


----------



## Pugg

Larkenfield said:


> Love the Bach-era Silbermann organ. It's so good that it makes my fillings rattle.


Is that a in good or bad way?


----------



## Vaneyes

A recent organ article. JSB's mentioned. 

https://van-us.atavist.com/sacred-spaces


----------



## Dorsetmike

There are 7 albums of Bach on various Silbermann organs all for free download at

http://www.baroquemusic.org/bmlcatalogue.html

There is also an album of works by Pachelbel, Buxtehude, Bach, Bohm and Lubeck on a 1738 Dutch Hinz organ.

A total of 130 titles of Baroque music, about half being Bach, organ, harpsichord, choral and other instrumental works.


----------

